# Who else loves exercising?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I LOVE it! Last night went to my kickboxing circuit and did an hour of it (burned close to 600 calories)...I just love working out! Oddly I love that sweaty/stinky feeling of a great workout I also love being around other people who are working out, I find it so motivating. 

My favs are hiking/walking, step climbing outdoors and kickboxing! 

I was thinking last night about how I know so many people who hate exercising and can't be bothered and I can't understand that! To me after a workout is when I feel the best even when I stink

Working out improves your self esteem/confidence as well as a multitude of other physical and mental health benefits.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

are you answering a profile question on ******* or something?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

toblerone said:


> are you answering a profile question on ******* or something?


LOL!

Nope just love working out


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I have friends who love to exercise. They are invigorated by it and crave it. I'm not that way and never have been. For me, exercise is a necessary tool that I use to achieve goals, but I don't particularly enjoy it.

I spent many years of my youth as a fairly serious classical ballet dancer, and have tried all manner of exercises since then. Even as a dancer, I enjoyed being able to master a choreography and perform beautifully and gracefully, and I liked what my body could do when I was in good dancing shape, but I never really enjoyed the process of getting that way. And now, while I see the value of exercise and enjoy being fit because I look good and am healthy, there's no real love in me for the exercise itself. I don't dislike it, per se, but I don't love it either. 

I have never, ever, experienced that "high" that some people describe getting from their exercise. I don't get "runner's high" and I don't get that invigorated feeling from exercise that a lot of other people seem to. It just doesn't happen for me.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah for sure...exercise comes in many forms! I know people that love yoga and that is all they do and that is awesome as you have to definently have muscle strength to do yoga.

I have never been a big runner for sure. 

I think the key is to find something you enjoy whether it be walking/yoga/dancing, etc.

FOr me just going to the gym and doing something at the gym I can't do it...I am not that disciplined enough. It seems boring to me to just go into a gym and then run on the treadmill or just do weights but a lot of people love it. I used to be able to get up at 5 a.m. and head to the gym but that no longer appeals to me. I find I am more energetic in the evening. 

I also love doing outdoor workouts ideally...even walking 5 km with the dog I enjoy more than going to the gym.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a love hate relationship to working out. I love it, because it is something that I can do now. I used to clock in at 330lbs or thereabouts, and since undergoing a massive weight loss, it feels actually good to raise my heart rate and sweat like a pig. I still have that hate of it in the back of my head. I hated it when I played highschool ball and wrestling. Running the track hurt, because I was a big boy, even in my teens, the knees hurt. Now they don't. I am now 189lbs, I do 45min flat out on the eliptical. I am working on bench pressing my own weight. Not bad for a 63 year old fart.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

(Just turned) 53 year old woman here and I have a long term love affair with working out. Discovered barbells and dumbbells about 37 years ago when I was 15-16 and have had a serious relationship with it since, working out 5-6 days a week for going on 4 decades. If I miss the gym more than one or two days, my body gets achy and rebels and seems to ask me, "Wait...what? Why aren't you working me out today?"

Something happens to me mentally, physically, and physiologically when I walk into the gym and hear the metal on metal banging, iron clanking, people grunting (especially the beastly, sexy men, haha) or when I see people sweating, their bodies trembling, their faces and chests flushed red. It immediately puts me into my zone and I am laser focused on my lifts.

Something about hearing those sounds and seeing those sights in the gym gives me the feeling of being at home and I always think and feel, "These are my people...this is my tribe."

I am addicted to the adrenaline, dopamine, and endorphin hit that makes my body tingle all over for hours after. 

It feels incredibly good to walk around the rest of the day with my leg and butt muscles protruding all tight and hard after a brutal workout. 

Working out helps me sleep like a baby at night. 

And of course, I enjoy the way it makes my body look, move and feel.

The camaraderie and respect is amazing among us long timers. Some of my best and longest lasting friendships have blossomed in the gym.

My gym reminds me of that song from the old "Cheers" sitcom-


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

The only exercise I love is playing ice hockey.

Otherwise working out is completely mind numbing and boring. But I feel better after I do it, even when the DOMS hits.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

:grin2:


----------



## 2arebetter (May 3, 2016)

I've started working out recently and I've been running for a few years now. Can't say I always love it, but when I do have a good workout or run I REALLY like it.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Me! I have always felt good about what my body is capable of and feel very good when I "push it". I've been in sports and exercising all my life.

Bonus is that I am still svelte at age 61 ... or maybe I'm just tall.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Red Sonja said:


> Me! I have always felt good about what my body is capable of and feel very good when I "push it". I've been in sports and exercising all my life.
> 
> Bonus is that I am still svelte at age 61 ... or maybe I'm just tall.


I'd bet you are both svelte at age 61 and tall!

It's amazing what a lifetime of physical fitness and good diet can do for a person's body especially as the years progress.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Taxman said:


> I have a love hate relationship to working out. I love it, because it is something that I can do now. I used to clock in at 330lbs or thereabouts, and since undergoing a massive weight loss, it feels actually good to raise my heart rate and sweat like a pig. I still have that hate of it in the back of my head. I hated it when I played highschool ball and wrestling. Running the track hurt, because I was a big boy, even in my teens, the knees hurt. Now they don't. I am now 189lbs, I do 45min flat out on the eliptical. I am working on bench pressing my own weight. Not bad for a 63 year old fart.


That is awesome, it for sure is harder to lose as we age but in my opinion as we age it is more important than ever to move our bodies! Congrats!!!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

WildMustang said:


> (Just turned) 53 year old woman here and I have a long term love affair with working out. Discovered barbells and dumbbells about 37 years ago when I was 15-16 and have had a serious relationship with it since, working out 5-6 days a week for going on 4 decades. If I miss the gym more than one or two days, my body gets achy and rebels and seems to ask me, "Wait...what? Why aren't you working me out today?"
> 
> Something happens to me mentally, physically, and physiologically when I walk into the gym and hear the metal on metal banging, iron clanking, people grunting (especially the beastly, sexy men, haha) or when I see people sweating, their bodies trembling, their faces and chests flushed red. It immediately puts me into my zone and I am laser focused on my lifts.
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! I hear you, I think for me how it makes me feel mentally is the best. I know someone who started doing kickboxing and she said she suffers from depression, etc. and she found that it has helped her immensely in coping.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

WildMustang said:


> I'd bet you are both svelte at age 61 and tall!
> 
> It's amazing what a lifetime of physical fitness and good diet can do for a person's body especially as the years progress.


So agree and I think the thought used to be that as we age you should slow down I think the opposite as you age move even more!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

highwood said:


> LOVE IT! I hear you, I think for me how it makes me feel mentally is the best. I know someone who started doing kickboxing and she said she suffers from depression, etc. and she found that it has helped her immensely in coping.


YES! The mental effects of getting your sweat on pays such huge dividends. It is an amazing defense against stress, worry and heartbreak. Must be the dopamine hits or something. I can be going through hell in my personal life but cut me loose in a gym and I get all zen about it. 

The mental effects exercise has on me are the driving force for why I do it religiously. I cannot imagine trying to get through life without those benefits.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't say I love exercising, but I love what it does for me. I used to walk 5 miles twice a week, but hadn't done it for over a year on a regular basis. Three weeks ago I started doing Bodyflow (tai chi, yoga and pilates.) The first couple of times I thought I wasn't going to make it through the class. After class I went home and went to bed I was so worn out!

After 9 classes, I feel 100% better and am able to do all the moves, challenging myself to go deeper, stretch farther, go harder, etc. I dread the classes much less now. My husband has come with me a couple of times, and has said that they were challenging for him, even though he is much stronger and more flexible than I am. He is liking them too.

I'm so glad that you enjoy exercising, @highwood and WildMustang! I didn't realize that your body will complain if you don't exercise even if you are fit. Mine was complaining because it was getting weak and stiff. Now it complains because it is sore from being stretched and overworked at the gym. It is a better kind of sore, for sure!


----------



## pLaTesPinNeR (Oct 28, 2017)

I’ve recently re-found my love of exercise. In my teenage years I played sports. Enjoyed going to the gym. When I was 19 I was in a car accident that left me pretty immobile for 8 months, and working out after was a priority to regain strength, but was really painful. 

At 21 I got pregnant, and my exercise turned quickly into walking and prenatal yoga. Another baby, going back to school, starting our own business, and lots of other stresses led me to put myself and my fitness on the back burner for 6 or 8 YEARS. The odd class, kept up with the yoga quite a bit, but nothing regimented and targeted. 

I’m 32 now, and I regret that I didn’t prioritize it a lot. Last fall I started having some serious marital issues and turned to the gym for me-time. It’s been amazing. I’m so thankful to have found it again. Heavy lifting is like a drug. The feeling afterwards is so amazing. Tightening up this older body is a nice perk too!


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

pLaTesPinNeR said:


> Heavy lifting is like a drug. The feeling afterwards is so amazing.


I identify with this sentiment so much! Cannot agree more!


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Araucaria said:


> I'm so glad that you enjoy exercising, WildMustang! I didn't realize that your body will complain if you don't exercise even if you are fit. Mine was complaining because it was getting weak and stiff. Now it complains because it is sore from being stretched and overworked at the gym.


Thank you! I am glad too!

My body has become used to and conditioned to frequent exercise/lifting after decades of consistently doing it, so when I miss the gym more than a few days in a row, it also complains thinking it is getting weak and stiff, just like yours does. Same thing, really.

I also still get sore when DOMS sets in the next day. (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness). I can feel great the day and night of a brutal leg or butt workout, and the next day, I am walking like I just got back from my honeymoon. Hahaha

That's awesome you are able to do Bodyflow, as I have heard it is no cake walk. You go, Girl!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

When it was just my husband and myself I hated it. He's always been a gym rat. Now that I have 3 kids I wish I had more time to exercise. I became obsessed with losing the pregnancy weight and exercise is a big part of that. I have to really sacrifice now to work out when the kids are asleep or when my husband is home. As much as I love being a sahm I do wish I had more opportunity to actually go to a gym. All of my exercising is at home on the treadmill, youtube videos, and the few sets of hand weights we have. Finally after 15 months since my last pregnancy i am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight and I am ecstatic. Now I would love to become a fitness Junkie! Since I plan to homeschool I don't see the opportinity for a gym membership for at least 2 or 3 years when I am comfortable putting them in the childcare area of a gym.

Count your blessings exercise lovers and keep on keeping on! I admire you all.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with working out at home....a gal here at work does beachbody and loves it!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to enjoy walking and working out but I have arthritis in my feet now. Makes walking painful, so I am looking at getting a bike.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I used to enjoy walking and working out but I have arthritis in my feet now. Makes walking painful, so I am looking at getting a bike.


If you like swimming I think that might be another great option


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

highwood said:


> If you like swimming I think that might be another great option


I'm a lousy swimmer. I sink.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

OKay then, biking it is


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

thefam said:


> When it was just my husband and myself I hated it. He's always been a gym rat. Now that I have 3 kids I wish I had more time to exercise. I became obsessed with losing the pregnancy weight and exercise is a big part of that. I have to really sacrifice now to work out when the kids are asleep or when my husband is home. As much as I love being a sahm I do wish I had more opportunity to actually go to a gym. All of my exercising is at home on the treadmill, youtube videos, and the few sets of hand weights we have. Finally after 15 months since my last pregnancy i am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight and I am ecstatic. Now I would love to become a fitness Junkie! Since I plan to homeschool I don't see the opportinity for a gym membership for at least 2 or 3 years when I am comfortable putting them in the childcare area of a gym.
> 
> Count your blessings exercise lovers and keep on keeping on! I admire you all.


That is awesome that you work out at home! I do that a lot of times myself. Body weight exercises are super effective! A quick 20 minute HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) does wonders! Keep making time for YOU!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

highwood said:


> OKay then, biking it is


I'm thinking of getting one of those recumbent bikes where you lay back on it. That way I can lose weight and get in shape and secure my hopeless nerd status to ensure no woman will ever want to date me.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> I used to enjoy walking and working out but I have arthritis in my feet now. Makes walking painful, so I am looking at getting a bike.


Good for you! That's great! I think the key is to just keep moving, if you can. A bike sounds like it may be perfect for you!

I went hiking today with a good friend of mine. We hiked 4 miles up steep hills on a trail in a park here. He is an 81 year old man and we kept the same pace. I am amazed at his fitness level! He is so inspirational!

His wife is a good friend of mine too, but she is not a hiker. Super sweet couple. They have been married 60+ years (62, I think). I see him at the gym every morning and he puts younger guys there to shame.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love it. I go to jazzercise pretty much every morning except when I am sick. I get that "high" from exercising. It has to be in a group with someone telling me what to do though. I would never adhere to it if i did it at home. I have to have music while working out so jazzercise is perfect (I promise this is not an advertisement lol).


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

It's great if you love exercise, but even if you don't, do it anyway. Even if it's just a 30 minute walk, regular exercise will make a huge difference in your life. This is especially true later in life. Not only will your lifespan be longer, but your quality of life in the later years will be much better. Lack of activity leads to decreased muscle size and associated coordination, which means the sedentary person will have a much harder time being mobile and be much more likely to be injured through slips and falls. And being injured when you're old is no joke! A simple fall can lead to broken bones which lead to more immobility which leads to blood clots which lead to stroke and death!

Many people only turn to exercise as a way to lose weight, but there are so many more important benefits to exercise than how you look. It should be a regular part of your life no matter your age, how you look, how much you like it, etc.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

wilson said:


> It's great if you love exercise, but even if you don't, do it anyway. Even if it's just a 30 minute walk, regular exercise will make a huge difference in your life. This is especially true later in life. Not only will your lifespan be longer, but your quality of life in the later years will be much better. Lack of activity leads to decreased muscle size and associated coordination, which means the sedentary person will have a much harder time being mobile and be much more likely to be injured through slips and falls. And being injured when you're old is no joke! A simple fall can lead to broken bones which lead to more immobility which leads to blood clots which lead to stroke and death!
> 
> Many people only turn to exercise as a way to lose weight, but there are so many more important benefits to exercise than how you look. It should be a regular part of your life no matter your age, how you look, how much you like it, etc.


I agree! I have heard people say well as you age you should do less physical stuff I disagree! I think as you age you should move more.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

highwood said:


> That is awesome, it for sure is harder to lose as we age but in my opinion as we age it is more important than ever to move our bodies! Congrats!!!


I always wanted a "superhero" body, with pecs and a six pack. My wife is REALLY enjoying this, as she always had to contend with a very heavy guy in the sack. Now, the svelte me, can get into positions that were unthinkable in my 20's. That and the most marvelous side effect to weight loss (in males), the increase in length of a certain part of my anatomy. (My wife says that I am reaching parts of her that are still virginal.) Gentlemen, I cannot recommend losing the beer gut, dad bod, spare tire, what have you, ASAP. I fully intend to be that dirty old fart, pawing at his wife, and having a major smile on my face.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

I love the feeling after it's over. Not so happy about doing it. Love the results too, obviously.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Raising my hand here; me! I love it too. Less than a year after my ex and I separated I joined a kickboxing gym with my daughter. I am still there 6 years later. It is my therapy and my anti-depressant. I have to work out to music though-loud!-as that helps when the workouts are tough. I am in my early 50's and never thought I would be one of "those" women. I still dislike getting up so early. All worth it when I remember how good I feel after it is over with.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Kids don't have to get in the way of exercise. Sure, some exercises won't work out, but you can still find ways to exercise and stay fit. If your kids are young, take them in a jogging stroller or pull them in a wagon. Their extra weight will make your workout even better! Once they get older, have them go with you or ride a bike or scooter along side you.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Okay, first of all, kudos to you for being the kind of woman who gets the pregnancy weight off. Seems kind of rare as far as I can tell.
> 
> Secondly, you make time for you; no matter what. It's not selfish. It's healthy and responsible. A lot of people feel like it's selfish because a great deal of the motivation is to improve the looks of your body.
> 
> ...


Thanks and thanks for the scriptures. I hope I don't get slammed for this but I hate those commercials of plus size women saying how much they love their bodies. I would love to see what their medical stats are. Most of us women of color if we are carrying excess weight we are at high risk for type 2 diabetes. That's why I don't like them most of all because extra weight 9 times out of 10 means unhealthy statistics no matter how you slice it. My sister suffer from type 2 diabetes and she was plus size all her life. Unfortunately a long illness caused her to lose weight. She recovered and now she is as Slim as she has ever been and loves it and is keeping it off through exercise and diet. She is now preaching to everybody that's even a little bit overweight. LOL!



wilson said:


> Kids don't have to get in the way of exercise. Sure, some exercises won't work out, but you can still find ways to exercise and stay fit. If your kids are young, take them in a jogging stroller or pull them in a wagon. Their extra weight will make your workout even better! Once they get older, have them go with you or ride a bike or scooter along side you.


One of the ways that I am able to keep my weight off is trying to keep up with my 4, 1 and 2 year olds. We have a large backyard and they love being outside more than anything! They don't even mind The Frigid cold or the steaming heat. We do kiddie exercises from a kiddie exercise video but I really don't get too sweaty off of it. I love to be drenching with sweat when I do a workout but I guess every little bit helps. I only take them outside of our backyard when my husband or someone else is with us because they are too hard to handle alone.


----------



## AnnLilles (Apr 25, 2017)

Can't say I love exercising


----------

